# Getting some stuff sent to Australia



## MarieBaird (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi i want to buy some vitamins/glutathione capsules from Philippines. I want to know if its allowed to get it sent here in Australia? I am worried that the custom might confiscate the pills. Hope to hear from you soon thanks!


----------

